# real or not real you decide



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hello guys,

i was just wondering around in ebay and ran across this general lee chrome iwheel in sealed cube, wondering how many people really know if this is real. feel free to chime in and give your 2 cents worth. i for one say it is a fake and he has been killing them with over 100.00 for at least 3 of them.

Item image 
AW 1969 DODGE CHARGER GENERAL LEE-ORANGE CHROME- iWHEELS-WHITE LIGHTNING SEALED 

ebay item number 251025474347


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe this is along the same lines? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=357364 ?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> maybe this is along the same lines? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=357364 ?



al, thanks for chiming in, take a look at the picture from the auction, then let me know what you think.

wheelz63


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I see what you mean. most I-wheels have a white plastic base and say I-wheels somewhere on the case. that one has a black base and I cannot see enough of it to determine if it says I-wheels anywhere. 
it does appear to be factory sealed, so maybe it is real. I am not an expert. others will have to help with this.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

just a little note, these are not real chrome iwheel general lees from autoworld, they never ever made them in the limited edition chrome dukes cars just the original white general lee bodies came as an iwheel slot car with white chassis and body. if you know anyone who has purchased these cars from darkmstf on ebay let them know this is a ripoff. this person is on h.t. but i will not mention who he is as most of you know him very well.

Richard


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is a picture of see-able size


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*question*



wheelz63 said:


> just a little note, these are not real chrome iwheel general lees from autoworld, they never ever made them in the limited edition chrome dukes cars just the original white general lee bodies came as an iwheel slot car with white chassis and body. if you know anyone who has purchased these cars from darkmstf on ebay let them know this is a ripoff. this person is on h.t. but i will not mention who he is as most of you know him very well.
> 
> Richard


ya think this will get a reply? 

" it has been my experience that I-wheels have a white case instead of a black case and a white chassis. no one at Auto World has been able to answer me sufficiently as to why these might be different. in fact there has been no indication that what you are selling is genuine from Auto World. can you clear this issue for me and include some sort of verification? all of the I-wheels, White Lightnings and similar limited edition releases from Auto World/Johnny Lightning have had that language on the label. can you add a picture of that label to your auction? thank you in advance for your kind consideration and valuable time. al " 

.:wave:.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> ya think this will get a reply?
> 
> " it has been my experience that I-wheels have a white case instead of a black case and a white chassis. no one at Auto World has been able to answer me sufficiently as to why these might be different. in fact there has been no indication that what you are selling is genuine from Auto World. can you clear this issue for me and include some sort of verification? all of the I-wheels, White Lightnings and similar limited edition releases from Auto World/Johnny Lightning have had that language on the label. can you add a picture of that label to your auction? thank you in advance for your kind consideration and valuable time. al "
> 
> .:wave:.


thanks al for the input it is much appreciated


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and the answer is ....
" Please E mail us At EDIT I would like to send you pictures as these were all purchased at a Military Commisary, One actually has a hanger on it and I also have one that has the auto world tag on the back of the box, One does have a white box with the same numbers as dark boxes. I have 2 sets of the chrome Dukes but none with a white box or Auto World sticker on the back. I actually would like to find out more for or own info also. I only have 2 white chassis chrome cars but have a numbered white General Lee. I was told that the chrome sets were limited to 500 but they seem to be slling the general lee alone in all sorts of different styles. They are all tied down with the extra guide pins the same way and the plastic seal around the box would have to be cut to move it. Thanks in advance A & L "

now waiting for an answer to my email.
we shall see how this saga progresses. 
I don't think Andy & Lisa know a thing about slot cars.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

First, I'd like to say the Iwheels car is not real. Somebody could have put it in the wrong case, but that doesn't make it "real". 
I have a red chrome batmobile that has never been removed from the box. And it's not real. But the white lightning is a car I got off ebay from china and if it's faked, I don't know how he did it. This is what it looked like when I got it. 
--fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, just back from Aberdeen and talked with many vendors regarding this auction. one vendor claims to have ordered 85% of the cases that the chrome orange General Lee came in. they do have grey chassis, he showed me one. none of them have white tires or are labeled as I-Wheels. he also showed me a complete case of the I-wheels that the white General Lee with white tires is included in and each car case has an I-wheels sticker on the clear part of the case.(clamshell?). so in his opinion the car on eBay is a sham/scam/fake. he also said that the clear plastic shrink wrap to replicate the band shown on the clamshell in the picture on the eBay auction can easily be bought from many places.
that is what I have from someone I consider an authority and who has every White Lightning/Thunder/I-wheel ever released in his collection.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Even before this thread started I saw the auction and knew it was a fake, there are ways to slide them clear "factory" bands on and off. 

Maybe the seller got suckered into buying them first?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Auto world dose have the chrome duke cars they just dont have the white wheels. The have while body dukes with white wheels. Im in the Auto World store in Mishawaka alot to know what they have in there. The cars in this thread are real http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=357364

I will get some pics when I go in there this Thursday of the cars. Also will try and get pics of the white ones also.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well here is some links These arent chrome bodies just the white with white wheels

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-375-dukes-of-hazzard-cooters-chevy-71-camaro-iwheels.aspx

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-377-dukes-of-hazzard-daisys-jeep-iwheels.aspx

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-376-dukes-of-hazzard-daisys-plymouth-roadrunner-iwheels.aspx

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-378-dukes-of-hazzard-state-police-cruiser-dodge-iwheels.aspx

But they do have some chrome body ones with white wheels. But they arent dukes.

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-573-xtraction-release-8-05-ford-gt-iwheels.aspx


http://www.autoworldstore.com/c-5-slot-cars.aspx?section=-20-&pagenum=1


----------

